# Don't forget to register!



## JHW 3d (Sep 2, 2015)

(Just a friendly reminder)

Yes you've been approved to take the October PE Exam by your state board (hooray), but don't forget to register through NCEES!

Registration for the closes Sept 3rd.

http://ncees.org/exams/


----------



## P-E (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks JH.

I have a story relating to this, but prob shouldn't post it here. Just don't miss it.


----------



## JHW 3d (Nov 14, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Thanks JH.
> I have a story relating to this, but prob shouldn't post it here. Just don't miss it.


So what was your story?


----------



## P-E (Nov 14, 2015)

:Chris:


----------

